# Veruna



## meiratyn (Oct 14, 2014)

I bought Veruna from my local Kahoots on Tuesday. I immediately set him up in a large kritter keeper, with two silk plants and a log he can hide in, as well as a nice heater. The temperature has stayed consistently between 78 and 80 degrees. 

Veruna is a lovely blue crowntail. I've never been partial to crowntails, but when I saw him I just fell in love. 

I'm estimating that he's six months old. I hope to have him for a few more years, and to eventually get him in a ten gallon tank. 

For now, have some pictures.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I have that same KK, and I absolutely love it. :] Also, gorgeous fish. I've never really cared for CTs either, but yours is a beaut.


----------

